# CF mirror STEMS



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I remember seeing them somewhere, but I can't find them now. I plan on painting my mirror pods and adding the CF stems. Anyone remember who sells them..?


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Have you thought about slapping some Drinoc (sp?) on them?


----------



## NIGHTWOLF (Jan 30, 2005)

Make your own rap/new stems:

http://compositeenvisions.com/carbo...ng-kit-w-clear-epoxy-2x2-twill-weave-786.html

I'm looking to do a few things with this that are none car related, but it's a great kit for the DIY'er.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I actually have some of the vinyl wrap. But Im thinking the real thing would look much better.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I'll have to do some digging. OSIR makes cf mirrors, but I forget who sells just the stems...


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

PPI makes a few variants of this.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

idwurks said:


> PPI makes a few variants of this.


Please show me... I can find anything on PPI site for the MKI


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> Please show me... I can find anything on PPI site for the MKI


Looks like the CF ones that PPI sold werent real CF. In that case, Ill try to wrap them with what I have left of the vinyl


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

I know this is off the subject but has anyone ever seen a tt with different mirrors on them??????


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Nope, but I've seen other cars with TT mirrors lol


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

What about these


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Do it yourself. Its pretty easy. Get some cloth. 2x2 or 1x1 twil. We glue two layers of cloth one on top of the other to help keep the weave from skewing using 3M 77 spray glue. Buy finish or sanding resin. Just apply it with a brush and sand lightly in between coats. The last coat wetsand to 400 than spray a urethane clear coat. The stems would be easy.

I've done a few sets of Corrado mirrors but not always the stems.


----------



## NIGHTWOLF (Jan 30, 2005)

This is real CF, and a cheap kit. The site has smaller lengths, but it's always nice to have a little extra. 



(Make your own rap/new stems:

http://compositeenvisions.com/carbon...weave-786.html

I'm looking to do a few things with this that are none car related, but it's a great kit for the DIY'er. )


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

NIGHTWOLF said:


> This is real CF, and a cheap kit. The site has smaller lengths, but it's always nice to have a little extra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, but link no bueno


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

http://compositeenvisions.com/carbon-fiber-part-wrapping-kits-143/

You can buy a yard of 2 x 2 twill for as little as $30 and a pint of sanding resin for $12. They are selling a lot of stuff you really don't need. 

I found their videos on YouTube awhile back and almost bought their kit. They use epoxy which is not needed and the black base coat you don't need either. You should sand the part to bare plastic which will be black anyways. You can use the resin for a basecoat and just wait until its barely tacky to apply the cloth. 

Sanding/Finish resin is what they use for surfboards. Its easy to sand and self leveling. A urethane clear coat is better too because it holds up over time and has UV protection. Epoxy needs it to be added and from what I can tell, their kit doesn't have UV protection. Most likely it will not hold up. I've seen some OSIR parts that have clouded badly so I am assuming they don't use UV protection in their gel coat. You can usually tell parts that have UV protection because most have a slight cloudiness to the clear gel coat.


----------



## jamestown478 (Mar 10, 2009)

hmm I am totally thinking of carbon fiber wrapping the rear bumper part by the exhaust this winter.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I've been planning a few cf projects lately. I'm not familiar with the way the material warps corners and contours though. How easy is it to wrap with when working curves?


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

It depends on how sharp the curves are. Also it depends on if you are using 1x1 or 2x2. Getting cloth to stick to curves while carbon wrapping is one of the biggest challenges because the cloth wants to float on you. If the curves are subtle it should go down nice but a tight radius it will want to lift. The best thing you can do is lay a tack coat of resin as the base and wait until its sticky to the touch before laying your cloth down. Sometimes you can use rubber bands in certain situations to hold it until the base resin cures.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Y'all can thank me later. 

PPI as suggested.



















http://www.thettshop.co.uk/ppi.asp?cat=3074&product=701460

$110usd


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Looks like a good product, which maybe a good choice for some. Dogger's method is great since you will be acquiring a new set of skill, and enough material to take on many other carbon project you may end up having in mind.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Looks like fake carbon fiber.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

dogger said:


> Looks like fake carbon fiber.


I respect your opinion but PPI makes very high quality parts and I am 99% sure that these are the real deal.

And anyways, most carbon fiber is a carbon reinforced plastic really isn't it? The value of this product is aesthetic - so as long as it looks amazing, does it really matter what it is?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I believe your both right. It looks like vinyl. Notice how there's no CF option in the drop down menu..?


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

dogger said:


> Do it yourself. Its pretty easy. Get some cloth. 2x2 or 1x1 twil. We glue two layers of cloth one on top of the other to help keep the weave from skewing using 3M 77 spray glue. Buy finish or sanding resin. Just apply it with a brush and sand lightly in between coats. The last coat wetsand to 400 than spray a urethane clear coat. The stems would be easy.
> 
> I've done a few sets of Corrado mirrors but not always the stems.


You got skillz Dogger! Looks awesome.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

warranty225cpe said:


> I believe your both right. It looks like vinyl. Notice how there's no CF option in the drop down menu..?


Could be out of stock


----------

